# The Flying Drayman



## Hobilar (Nov 6, 2007)

In late 1951 the Royal Navy began receiving the first of fifty American built Douglas AD-4W Skyraider AEW (Airborne Early Warning) aircraft as a stopgap measure pending the development of the British built Fairey Gannet for the same role.

During the Suez invasion (1956) an enterprising sailor made the discovery that if one of the observers' seats was removed, the Skyraider could accomodate 1,000 cans of beer in the rear fuselage.

Hardly what the manufacturer had in mind when the aeroplane was designed, but no doubt a great morale boost to the Fleet.


----------

